# Massey 65 - Right rear housing leaking -Help



## easygoin4 (Oct 13, 2014)

Just bout this 65 and noticed alot of old grease or fluid on the bottom of the housing behind the rt rear tire. I see a set of bolts that go around the housing a few inches from the rim - is thre a seal in there?
I assume I have to remove rear tire 14.9-28 (not loaded) how much does tire/rim weigh.
Can someone guide me as to how to correct the leak or ideas what its from.

Thanks


----------



## bentrim (Nov 1, 2014)

That is a reduction gear in that housing. Yes it has a seal for the axle and a seal on the inside to keep oil from going inward. It also has two gaskets, one one each side of the gear. To replace the outer seal you may need dealer or machine shop help as every thing needs to be removed from the short axle to replace it. If you want to see how it is made go to www.agcopartsbooks.com and enter as a guest. You might want to check the bolts and be sure they are tight.


----------



## easygoin4 (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks- going to look at parts images now- I have cleaned off the old grease and dirt- hoping to see exactly where its leaking from- good idea on the bolts too- Thanks


----------

